# Sugarbush Monday 2/9/15



## Whitey (Feb 11, 2015)

Had some R&SNE 2 for 1’s for Sugarbush so we decided to grab an extra day on our way back from Whiteface on Monday.  Not exactly “on the way” but a little bit of a northern jog on our trip to catch Sugarbush on a mid-week day was too hard to resist.  Looking at the weather forecast before the weekend we were expecting/hoping for some epic conditions.  We were right.   

Conditions:   Powder, broken up powder, bumps. Snowing lightly all day.   Probably got 4-6 overnight and an add'l 3-4 during the day.  Temps in the 20’s.  Crowds minimal because it was a Monday but I’d say that it was actually busier than you’d expect for a Monday.  There were a lot of good skiers and boarders out that day, they now when to call in sick to work!   Seemed like almost everyone on the mountain was an “advanced” skier.   Which was good – created a vibe at the mountain of good skiers crushing an epic day which added to the overall experience.  

Got there at about 10AM.   Upper lot full, but no other lots had no more than a handful of vehicles.  Hit lower Organgrinder first.   It was good but we weren't looking for groomed runs so we headed up Heaven’s Gate lift – and we were rewarded.   Ripcord was off the charts great.  The bumps under the lift were covered in a thick layer of powder and once you gained some speed you could just surf through them.   Lapped that run a couple of times & then hit Paradise.    That was great too but did have some boney spots.   Did some other runs and then headed to the Castlerock chair.   Middle Earth was great and challenging but didn’t have the snow/bumps experience we were looking for.  It seemed like a lot of the early crowd had hit M.E. and we were surprised that it was a little skied off.    We then did Castlerock Run and that was good but was a groomer and we wanted bumps.  One of the better runs was to do Upper Castlerock Run & then cut over on Toll Road to Lower Liftline.   Upper was a little nasty but lower was fantastic with powder and bumps all over.    

The ROTD was Sunrise off of the North Lynx Peak.    It was untracked/lightly tracked powder even late in the day.    My friend and I were shocked that we were basically the only ones skiing it but figured that with all of the great skiing people weren’t thinking North Lynx.    Mistake on their part.    Soft, boot deep powder blanketed the bumps and the trail just skied great.   Bump  lovers paradise.    Both my friend and I have been working on our "ski the tops" bump technique and it really paid off on this day.   There was so much snow on top of the bumps that it really made it fun to switch back & forth between zipper and tops as you skied down a run.  

We didn’t do much glades skiing as my skiing friend isn’t that big of a glades person (odd, since he's a bump hound.  But whatever).   In addition to that – there was so much great skiing available on the runs, there just wasn’t as much incentive to go into the glades looking for snow.    But you could see that many of the people who were there headed into the woods and there were skiers dropping into and out of glades areas all over the mountain.   Literally everything on the mountain was in play.  

All in all one the top 2-3 days of skiing I’ve had in my life.    It was that good.  

Paradise:






Middle Earth:





Sunrise:


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was there back at the beginning of January from the 10th to the 17th. On the 12th (monday) it started snowing at 9 am and didn't stop until about 10 pm, probably 7 or 8 inches total. The next day sunrise was by far the run of the day. They had groomed it out on Saturday or Sunday and then left it alone when it snowed so it was just a giant field of powder. By far the best run that day and probly the run of the week. People tend to avoid north Lynx but those trails are fantastic! 
This was how it was lookin that day


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2015)

Looked pretty sweet - I like that trail.  Many will go and ski Castle Rock and leave all the other goods alone.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks great.  I gotta get up to SB soon and really explore that place.  I've only been once and it was a blast.


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sugarbush is the best of the best.  That place is amazing.

If you're looking for bumps, The Mall and Twist are the best two mogul runs IMO.  They were covered in moguls a couple weeks back when I was there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 11, 2015)

They got a lot of snow! Going to be an epic corn harvest this year


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 11, 2015)

canobie#1 said:


> Sugarbush is the best of the best.  That place is amazing.
> 
> If you're looking for bumps, The Mall and Twist are the best two mogul runs IMO.  They were covered in moguls a couple weeks back when I was there.



Morning star off north Lynx is also really good. Similar to the mall


----------



## Whitey (Feb 12, 2015)

rocks860 said:


> Morning star off north Lynx is also really good. Similar to the mall



We skied Morning Star on Monday, it was very good.    I remarked to my friend that it skied a lot better than it looked from the chair.   Not that it was that bad, just the upper part was a little boney. 

I was thinking about trying some runs over at Gadd Peak (Mall & Twist).   But we were faced with that age old skiers dilemma:  Look for a new trail or do another lap on the awesome run you just did.    We opted for doing 2-3 runs on the ones we loved and ran out of time by the EOD to get over to another area.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 12, 2015)

I made the opposite choice when I was there (it was the wrong one). I left sunrise to check out the rest of the mountain and by the time I came back it was nowhere near as good


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd love to get up there.


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 19, 2015)

I love Sugarbush.  We were up in Northern VT this past weekend but opted to ski at Stowe to take advantage of the Gondola due to the cold weather.  One of the things I love about SB is that it has one of the highest ratios of great skiers to bad skiers.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 19, 2015)

I've noticed in the past few years I've never see. It super crowded on the slopes. Busiest I saw last year was in March when we had the huge storm and the castle rock lift was packed but the actual slopes didn't feel super busy


----------

